# Chrome cover under intake manifold? whats the name of it



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

I took mine off Because it was all greasey but it had gaskets i didnt know of were could i buy new gaskets for it. Whats the name of that piece that covers the cam


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I aways call it the 'lifter valley pan'.
Your's is chrome??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jegs has the gasket you need.


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I aways call it the 'lifter valley pan'.
> Your's is chrome??


Yea mine is chrome it was filled with so much grease and black goo i had to clean it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Valley Pan. Never seen a chromed one. Neat-o.

Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NAPA calls it a 'Push Rod Cover Set' part # PS13832C should be under ten bucks. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Valley Pan....someone chromed it ! They are usually painted engine color. ERIC


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help


----------

